# Where can I find my copy of Uber's contract?



## Derek_21 (Dec 14, 2015)

Can someone tell me how I can obtain the contract I signed with Uber? Is there a screen or link you can click on to see it? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

Go to driver partner online account. Click on icon upper right, click on your name, page down and voila, there are your contracts.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Do all drivers read their agreement?


----------



## Derek_21 (Dec 14, 2015)

noober said:


> Go to driver partner online account. Click on icon upper right, click on your name, page down and voila, there are your contracts.


Thank you for reply. But there isn't contract.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

Derek_21 said:


> Thank you for reply. But there isn't contract.


that is on ur laptop u 


Derek_21 said:


> Thank you for reply. But there isn't contract.


that is using ur laptop go to ur Uber account (not Parthen Click ur pic upper right, then drop down menu to your name, page down u will see all agreements u have accepted-- example the aggreements required sometimes before u can go-online in partner app (updates)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Do all drivers read their agreement?


Probably about the same percentage who read their prescription drug fact sheet.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Haha. Sad but true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Derek_21 said:


> Can someone tell me how I can obtain the contract I signed with Uber? Is there a screen or link you can click on to see it? I can't seem to find it.


Which one ?
They change every week.


----------

